# jTextField nur Zahlen und +-



## ihd (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Wie kann ic ihn in jTextField nuhr bestimmte Zeichen eingeben?

Beispiel
nur
+-0123456789.,

Danke
IHD


----------



## elmato (29. Juni 2005)

eine moeglichkeit waere Regular Expressions zu benutzen(siehe API) vielleicht koennte man es auch ueber einen DocumentFilter machen(googeln)... mit if und else schleifen ist es auch zu realisieren, ist aber nicht sehr schoen ^^...


----------



## Bernd1984 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

  Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201253.html
  oder hier http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/....
  oder hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206091.html


----------

